# Axis Webservice von javascript aus aufrufen



## cFuchs (12. April 2006)

Hallo

ich habe auf einem webserver (apache und tomcat) axis installiert und auch einen webservice erstellt.

ich möchte nun diesen webservice von einem javascript aus aufrufen.
Geht das überhaupt ...?

Danke
Kurt


----------



## matdacat (12. April 2006)

Ja, in modernen Browsern funktioniert das. Stichwort: Ajax. Siehe zum Beispiel hier. Eine andere, allerdings weniger dynamische Variante wäre mittels PHP den Webservice aufzurufen und das Ergebnis in HTML auszugeben, damit kommt dann jeder Browser klar.


----------

